# Skinny guy who is just looking for some guidance and direction please help!



## fendiking (May 23, 2014)

I am 28 years old and weigh 9 stones. I have been this weight since I was 16-18 years old and have never been able to gain any weight. I rarely have 3 meals a day and eat a lot of crap and junk food at times. I have been wanting to be serious about actually having a body I can be proud of and not hide my skinny arms and legs anymore.

I am totally new to this world and fitness the only sports i play is football which is occasionally

I am aware that i will probably need to consume 4000 calories a day and consistently eat more during the day

I work as a psychiatric nurse on a hospital ward and finding time to eat every couple of hours maybe difficult

Are there any brave souls out there who are able to help me achieve my target of gaining at least 2 stones and adding shape to my small frame.

Thank you in advance

AY


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome

Read all the stickies here. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/ but dont stress about eating interval.


----------



## Eggp-1878 (Apr 30, 2014)

fendiking said:


> I am 28 years old and weigh 9 stones. I have been this weight since I was 16-18 years old and have never been able to gain any weight. I rarely have 3 meals a day and eat a lot of crap and junk food at times. I have been wanting to be serious about actually having a body I can be proud of and not hide my skinny arms and legs anymore.
> 
> I am totally new to this world and fitness the only sports i play is football which is occasionally
> 
> ...


Well you've came to the right place, there's loads of info on these forums. I would check out the sticky on the diet forum about formulating your calorie/macro requirements as that will give you all the info you need really.

Theres a lot of people who can help you a lot more than I can as I've only been properly training for a month. But basically, I started Off wanting to gain weight as well. Anybody can put weight on but it's quality of weight you want to put on, not just fat (although at 9 stone that might not be a bad idea).

As i say, I'm relatively new to it, but my advice would be that training and In particular bulking is a lifestyle choice, you do need to be committed to it. All you seem to do is eat, and it can also be quite expensive, particularly meeting protein requirements. Diet is a massive part of getting results. I used to think that I was a 'hard gainer' and I would always be skinny, but the truth is it's only since I started tracking what I consume, that I realised how LITTLE I used to eat. (Get the myfitnesspal app, it's really good For tracking what you eat.)

Quite simply if your in a calorie surplus, you will gain weight, it's just science. I've put 7lbs on in 4 weeks, lots of that will be water retention but I'm seeing decent gains, I'm also training 5 days a week (again, there's plenty of threads on this forum which will help you formulate a workout plan much better than I can).

An example of my diet plan as an example...

3270 cals a day

409g protein

245g protein

73g fat

Meal 1

80g oats (I have oatibix)

1x whey shake (I use protein works 80 concentrate)

1x banana

Meal 2

2x Wholemeal bread

32g peanut butter

50g cashew nuts

Meal 3

120g chicken

250g brown rice

Meal 4 (just after workout)

1x all in one shake (I use maximuscle cyclone)

120g chicken

1x apple

Meal 5

chicken/fish/beef

300g boiled potatoes

side of veg

Meal 6 (before bed)

Low fat Yoghurt

Glass of Semi skimmed milk

The only meal that really varies day to day is Meal 5. And depending what I have for meal 5 depends what I have for meal 6, if I haven't quite met my calories for the day, I'll have more for meal 6.

As I say you will see lots of different opinions on this forum but that's the good thing, take what you want from all of them and before long you will find the best way which works for you. You will gain weight and muscle, just need to be committed.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

How tall are you?

One benefit from being skinny is you have the gift of being able to eat eat eat to achieve your goals rather than starting from a high bf% and having to diet down first.


----------



## scott08 (Feb 14, 2014)

you dont need to eat 6 times a day. eat when you have time, and adjust how big those meals are accordingly.

count your calories every day, as skinny guys generally seem to think they are eating more than they are. chose high calorie foods. fat is your friend, so you want to consume a decent amount per day as it is much higher in calories per gram than protein or carbs. oils (olive mainly) added to meals, butter, milk, peanut butter and shakes are all fairly high in calories in relation to how much they will fill you up, so load up on them. really you just want to eat until you are full, then eat some more.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@Eggp-1878

Good effort! :thumb:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

You weigh 9stone you shouldn't be going OTT with bulking... Yes that's what you want to do but not to a huge extent. Perhaps 300-500 cals over maintenance calories.


----------



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

I was 8.5st from 17 up until about a year ago. I'm 37 now and 5'9

I'm 3 weeks into using my fitness pal app which was recommended by others here. I've put on about 1lb/week since whilst also working out 3 times.


----------

